# #1 MLS pick Santa Ana's Frankie Amaya will go on loan at Orange County SC



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 18, 2019)

https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/1013659



> Orange County SC announced on Wednesday it had acquired Frankie Amaya on a one-month loan from Major League Soccer's FC Cincinnati, pending league and federation approval. A native of Orange County, Amaya is a member of the United States U-20 National Team and was the No. 1 selection in the 2019 MLS SuperDraft this past January.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 18, 2019)

1 month loan?

Is that just like giving him a trial to see if he can work in their system?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 19, 2019)

i think FCC wants him to get lots of minutes in a month, see how he does, and then recall him back to Cincinnati.  I presume if they want to see more, they'll leave him there.  most loans are for the season, but they recall the player as needed.

My understanding is FCC is a little thin on offense so they might want him getting in shape, gaining confidence while still having family support nearby, and after a month of transitioning to the pro-lifestyle, they recall him.


----------



## electrichead72 (Apr 23, 2019)

I see.

Good for him, it's always good to get playing time.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't follow mls closely but I am rooting for Amaya he comes from my hometown. I noticed he was playing in the Galaxy game over the weekend. Did he never get moved down or is he back up that quickly?


----------



## CaliKlines (Jun 27, 2019)

They (FCC) need a coach, especially one that can provide some offensive vision. Season started off well, but the expansion flu has caught up to them.


----------

